
Show HN: Microscaling-in-a-Box – now run your own container images - rossf7
https://app.force12.io/?updated
======
rossf7
Hi, I'm Ross one of the developers at Force12.io. We just launched a major
update to our container scaling demo. You can now run your own container
images and control how many containers appear in the demo.

We've also added sign up with GitHub to make it easier to create an account.
If you've got any questions or feedback on the demo we'd love to hear from
you.

